# iTunes' CD Import Error Correction Feature



## someone (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone come across any CDs that produce clicks and pops even when imported under the error correction mode of iTunes?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes. There's just some Disks that are too badly damaged for the computer to replace digitally. 

'Technically' if you downloaded the album.. you wouldn't be stealing since you have paid for the disks.  And, it's not illegal in Canada (yet), to download music.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't some of the CD Copy Protection methods also produce that effect? Does the CD case say that it is copy protected?


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

You may want to check that it isn't the drive itself. I just replaced one DVD burner with another. Never had a problem with DVDs but the previous drive would choke about half of the time on random CD tracks and consistently on some others. None of my disks have copy protection. New drive = not a single problem.

Try changing the codec you are using, just to test. I have found that some of my disks (again, no copy prot.) will consistently choke if "Optimize for Voice" is chosen, even with the new drive.


----------



## someone (Jun 14, 2005)

I used to be using the combination of ExactAudioCopy + Monkey's Audio on Windows, but neither are conveniently available on the Mac. Now, if I turn on CD error correction, will the CD-ROM just choke when reading bad CDs or will pops and clicks still slip in? I would really hate having to check every check I imported just to make sure they don't have annoying clicks (esp. annoying in the quiet sections of classical music)


----------

